# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  رسومات أطفالنا .. كيف نفهمها؟

## أم أروى المكية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم                     
     رسومات أطفالنا هي بمثابة اللغة التي يتواصلون بها مع الآخرين ..
    إذا كان للكبار لغة من خلال الألفاظ ولغة الجسد، فإن للأطفال أيضا لغة تواصل      لكنها بالقلم والورقة والألوان ..

    فلرسم الطفل أنواع :
    1- التجربة الوجودية :
هو رسم فقط لإثبات وجوده.
 
    2- التجربة الإسقاطية :
إسقاط لكل ما يمر به الطفل على الورق.
 
    3- الرسم الإبداعي :
هو التفنن في الرسم.
 
    * عندما يتناول الطفل الألوان والأوراق، ليرسم خطوطا وأشكالا مختلفة، يلون أحداثه بظلال حياته؛ فإنه يريد بذلك إيصال رسالة للكبار لعلهم      يفهمونها.

    وهذا ما دعا علماء النفس إلى الانتباه إلى أن رسوم الأطفال الحرة يمكن أن تكشف      عن جوانب متعددة في نمو الطفل.

فالطفل الذي لا يستطيع التعبير عن انفعالاته المكبوتة علانية باللفظ أو الفعل،      يمكن أن يفعل ذلك من خلال الرسم.

    فقد يعبر الطفل عن حبه أو كرهه، عن خوفه أو سروره، عن قوته أو ضعفه، عن شعوره      بالراحة أو القلق ... كل ذلك من خلال الرسم.
 
    أفكار بسيطة ممتعة تحقق الكثير من الأهداف :
▪ (جرب مع أطفالك) : بعد الرحلات أو النزهات العائلية؛ اجعل طفلك يعبر عن شعوره      تجاه الرحلة من خلال الرسم .. لتكتشف شعور طفلك وأهم ما لفت نظره في الرحلة.

▪ (فكرة تستحق التجربة) : اسرد على أطفالك قصة مجردة، وعند الانتهاء من القصة      اطلب من كل واحد أن يرسم القصة على حسب خياله.
 
    كيف يرسم الطفل :
     قواعد مهمة للإجابة على هذا السؤال :
    1- الطفل يرسم ما يعرفه وليس ما يراه؛ بمعنى أن الطفل قد يرسم يد والده طويلة،      ليس ﻷنها بالفعل طويلة ولكن كناية عن ضرب الأب لطفله.
 
    2- الطفل يبالغ ` يحذف ` يضيف ` ويغير في أجزاء الرسم تبعا لانفعالاته      المختلفة؛ بمعنى أنه قد يرسم الطفل نفسه بدون فم، تعبيرا منه عن أنه لا رأي له      في أي شيء داخل أسرته.
 
    3- الأطفال يرسمون ما يجذب انتباههم ويثير اهتمامهم؛ وهذا يجعلنا كأولياء أن      نتعرف على مدلولات رسوم أطفالنا.
 
    دلالات مهمة في رسومات أطفالنا :
▪ (موضع الرسم)     :
إذا تكرر رسم الطفل في أعلى الصفحة؛ يعني أن الطفل خيالي،      ولديه حماس زائد.
    وإذا رسم الطفل في أسفل الصفحة؛ فمن الممكن أن يكون الطفل يشعر بعدم الأمان.
وإذا رسم الطفل في وسط الصفحة؛ فهذا يعني أن الطفل بحاجة إلى الانتباه ويطالب      بالحرية.

▪ (حجم الرسم) : 
إذا كان الطفل يرسم رسوما كبيرة تشغل الصفحة كلها؛ فهذا صفة      تميز الأطفال العدوانيين، وذوي النشاط الزائد، وقد تعني الإحباط والعجز عن      الحركة، فتبرز رغبته في التعويض لإحساسه بعدم الثقة بالنفس.
    وإذا كانت رسوماته دائما صغيرة أكثر من المعتاد؛ فهذا تعبير عن الدونية، ونقص      الكفاءة، والخوف، والقلق، والانطواء، وكل هذه مشاعر الطفل تجاه نفسه يترجمها      برسوم ضئيلة.

▪ (دلالات الألوان)     :
فاستخدام اللون الأحمر بكثرة يدل على مرح الطفل.
    واللون الأزرق يدل على برودة الطفل وهدوئه.
    واللون الأسود يدل على الحزن وذكرى سيئة.

▪ (نوع الخط) : 
فالخط الواضح والقوي في رسومات الطفل يدل على حيويته الذهنية
    والخط الضعيف والذي أحيانا يكون باهتا يشير إلى الخجل.

▪ (الأشكال الهندسية) :
 فالطفل الذي يكرر رسم المربع؛ فهو طفل محدود في التعامل      ومقتصد.
    وإذا تكرر رسم المثلث؛ فيعني أنه سريع الحكم في المواقف المختلفة.
    وإذا تكرر رسم النجوم؛ فيعني أنه منضبط ينفذ ما يطلب منه، وحكمه موضوعي.

▪ (رسم الحيوانات) : 
إذا كان الطفل يكثر من رسم الحيوانات المفترسة؛ فهو طفل      مفزوع وخائف. وبالمقابل فإن رسم الأسماك هو علامة ارتياح نفسية الطفل.

▪ (رسم الشمس) : يمثل رسم الشمس في العموم الأب، وعندما يرسمها الطفل ساطعة      ومكللة بالأشعة؛ فهذا يعني أن علاقته بأبيه جيدة.
 
    تنبيه مهم : 
من الأمور المهمة والتي يجب أن نعرفها قبل أن نبدأ في تفسير رسومات      أطفالنا؛ أن رسم الطفل يتأثر بالبيئة التي حوله أو أحيانا بموقف وقتي، وحينها      يجب أن لا نفسر رسم الطفل إلا إذا تكرر رسم الشيء نفسه أكثر من مرة.
 
    لاءات يجب تجنبها :
▪ لا تستخدم كراسات النماذج الجاهزة للرسم.
▪ لا تصحح رسومات الطفل ولا تساعده عليها.
▪ لا تقارن رسومات طفلك برسومات أطفال آخرين.
▪ لا تلزم الطفل برسم أشياء معينة.

 http://saaid.net/Doat/wadah/110.htm

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> تنبيه مهم : 
> من الأمور المهمة والتي يجب أن نعرفها قبل أن نبدأ في تفسير رسومات      أطفالنا؛ أن رسم الطفل يتأثر بالبيئة التي حوله أو أحيانا بموقف وقتي، وحينها      يجب أن لا نفسر رسم الطفل إلا إذا تكرر رسم الشيء نفسه أكثر من مرة.


وهل علينا أن ننتظر تكرار الرسم حتى نفهم الطفل!! 
أفضل الحوار والتقرب من الطفل والاستماع له وباهتمام بما يقول، هنا نستطيع فهم أبنائنا.

----------


## أم يعقوب

▪ (فكرة تستحق التجربة) : اسرد على أطفالك قصة مجردة، وعند الانتهاء من القصة      اطلب من كل واحد أن يرسم القصة على حسب خياله.
 
    كيف يرسم الطفل :
     قواعد مهمة للإجابة على هذا السؤال :
    1- الطفل يرسم ما يعرفه وليس ما يراه؛ بمعنى أن الطفل قد يرسم يد والده طويلة،      ليس ﻷنها بالفعل طويلة ولكن كناية عن ضرب الأب لطفله.
 
    2- الطفل يبالغ ` يحذف ` يضيف ` ويغير في أجزاء الرسم تبعا لانفعالاته      المختلفة؛ بمعنى أنه قد يرسم الطفل نفسه بدون فم، تعبيرا منه عن أنه لا رأي له      في أي شيء داخل أسرته.
 
    3- الأطفال يرسمون ما يجذب انتباههم ويثير اهتمامهم؛ وهذا يجعلنا كأولياء أن      نتعرف على مدلولات رسوم أطفالنا.
فكرةُ تحويلِ الطفلِ القصةِ إلى لوحةٍ فنيةٍ شيءٌ طيبٌ ينمي لديه الجانبَ الجماليَّ؛لكنني -رأيٌ شخصيٌ-أميلُ إلى عرضِ صورةٍ أو عدةِ مشاهدَ أمامَهُ،ثمَّ أطلبُ منهُ تحويلَ هذهِ المشاهدَ إلى حدثٍ أو قصةٍ،وبهذا أنمي لديهِ المحصولَ اللغويَّ وأشجعُه على التعبيرِ عنْ مكنوناتِ نفسِهِ بطريقةٍ سليمةٍ،تعززُ فيهِ الثقةَ بالنفسِ،وتزيدُ من ثقافَتِهِ.
--------------
1- الطفلُ يرسمُ ما يعرفُهُ:هذا في مرحلةِ الطفولةِ المبكرةِ،وهذهِ المرحلةُ تمتازُ رسوماتُ الطفلِ بالشفافيةِ:أيْ يرسمُ الأشياءَ ويظهرُ في رسمِهِ ما بداخلِها،كأنْ يرسم الجنينَ وهوَ في بطنِ أمّهِ
2-الطفلُ يبالغُ:هذا يكونُ في مرحلةِ إسقاطِ عنصرِ السيادةِ على الشخصياتِ التي لها تأثيرٌ على نفسيتِهِ،مثالُه  ا:رسمُ قاعةِ الصفِ والتلاميذُ داخلَها بحجمٍ صغيرٍ،بينما حجمُ المعلمِ طاغٍ على الغرفةِ.
3-رسوماتُ الطفلِ ترجمةٌ لما يعتملُ في داخلِهِ من مشاعرَ،سلبيةً كانتْ أم إيجابيةً.
لهذا نستطيعُ منْ خلالِ تحليلِ رسوماتِهِ بالشكلِ الصحيحِ أنْ نضعَ أيدينا على المشكلةِ التي يعاني منها،ونعالجَها.
------------
باركَ اللهُ فيكِ أختي الفاضلةَ المفضالةَ وكتبَ أجركِ بهذهِ الفوائدِ العظيمةِ.

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> وهل علينا أن ننتظر تكرار الرسم حتى نفهم الطفل!! 
> أفضل الحوار والتقرب من الطفل والاستماع له وباهتمام بما يقول، هنا نستطيع فهم أبنائنا.


جزاك الله خيرا على مرورك المفيد .
نعم أختي أم علي هذه فكرة جيدة ولكن ليس الأطفال كلهم سواء فالطفل الذي يميل إلى التعبير عن كل أحداث حياته بالرسم غالبا يكون طفلا منطويا صامتا فلا أظن أن لغة الحوار ستجدي نفعا ، أو أن الطفل يكون صغيرا لايستطيع التعبير عن رأيه بوضوح .
هذا رأيي الشخصي لبعض التجارب العملية فليس كل الأبناء نفس الطباع تختلف من فرد إلى آخر ومن أسرة إلى أخرى .

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> فكرةُ تحويلِ الطفلِ القصةِ إلى لوحةٍ فنيةٍ شيءٌ طيبٌ ينمي لديه الجانبَ الجماليَّ؛لكنني -رأيٌ شخصيٌ-أميلُ إلى عرضِ صورةٍ أو عدةِ مشاهدَ أمامَهُ،ثمَّ أطلبُ منهُ تحويلَ هذهِ المشاهدَ إلى حدثٍ أو قصةٍ،وبهذا أنمي لديهِ المحصولَ اللغويَّ وأشجعُه على التعبيرِ عنْ مكنوناتِ نفسِهِ بطريقةٍ سليمةٍ،تعززُ فيهِ الثقةَ بالنفسِ،وتزيدُ من ثقافَتِهِ.
> --------------
> 1- الطفلُ يرسمُ ما يعرفُهُ:هذا في مرحلةِ الطفولةِ المبكرةِ،وهذهِ المرحلةُ تمتازُ رسوماتُ الطفلِ بالشفافيةِ:أيْ يرسمُ الأشياءَ ويظهرُ في رسمِهِ ما بداخلِها،كأنْ يرسم الجنينَ وهوَ في بطنِ أمّهِ
> 2-الطفلُ يبالغُ:هذا يكونُ في مرحلةِ إسقاطِ عنصرِ السيادةِ على الشخصياتِ التي لها تأثيرٌ على نفسيتِهِ،مثالُه  ا:رسمُ قاعةِ الصفِ والتلاميذُ داخلَها بحجمٍ صغيرٍ،بينما حجمُ المعلمِ طاغٍ على الغرفةِ.
> 3-رسوماتُ الطفلِ ترجمةٌ لما يعتملُ في داخلِهِ من مشاعرَ،سلبيةً كانتْ أم إيجابيةً.
> لهذا نستطيعُ منْ خلالِ تحليلِ رسوماتِهِ بالشكلِ الصحيحِ أنْ نضعَ أيدينا على المشكلةِ التي يعاني منها،ونعالجَها.
> ------------
> باركَ اللهُ فيكِ أختي الفاضلةَ المفضالةَ وكتبَ أجركِ بهذهِ الفوائدِ العظيمةِ.


وفيك بارك الله أختي الغالية أم يعقوب ، وأشكرك على إثراء للموضوع بالفوائد القيمة .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> ل عن حبه أو كرهه، عن خوفه أو سروره، عن قوته أو ضعفه، عن شعوره      بالراحة أو القلق ... كل ذلك من خلال الرسم.
>  
>     أفكار بسيطة ممتعة تحقق الكثير من الأهداف :
> ▪ (جرب مع أطفالك) : بعد الرحلات أو النزهات العائلية؛ اجعل طفلك يعبر عن شعوره      تجاه الرحلة من خلال الرسم .. لتكتشف شعور طفلك وأهم ما لفت نظره في الرحلة.
> 
> ▪ (فكرة تستحق التجربة) : اسرد على أطفالك قصة مجردة، وعند الانتهاء من القصة      اطلب من كل واحد أن يرسم القصة على حسب خياله.
>  
>     كيف يرسم الطفل :
>      قواعد مهمة للإجابة على هذا السؤال :
> ...


نفع الله بك أخيتي معلومات مهمة عن طبيعة الأطفال وفهم شخصية وطباع كل طفل وبالتالي سيكون من السهل علينا التعامل معهم بحكمة .

----------

